# Great video- dedicated to our 4 legged friends



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Stumbled upon this....thought it was great. Not a GSD but man's best friend regardless. Warning, you'll probably cry

https://player.vimeo.com/video/122375452


----------

